# Kleines Kompliment



## Eofalas (6. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Mitgamer^^

Also ich muss das ja einfach mal loswerden. Nachdem ich mir auf einem PvE-Server schon ein paar 80er hochgezogen hatte, habe ich mir ja vor kurzem auch mal 2 Chars auf dem RP-Server "Die Aldor" erstellt. 

Der Unterschied allein in den Chat-Channels sind scheinbar Welten. Mal abgesehen von den tatsächlichen RP-Playern, deren Gruppensuche ich schon sehr krativ formuliert finde, finden sich auch im normalen ooc-Chat kaum Flames oder unnötige Kommentare in der Vielfalt, wie es auf meinem PvE-Server der Fall ist.

Möglicherweise habe ich ja auch nur den falschen PvE-Server erwischt, aber selbst dann bin ich sehr froh, dass ich ganz offentsichlich mit dem Aldor-Server ein so guten Griff getan hatte. Ich hatte ja auch schon meine erste RP-Begegnungen, muss mich allerdings noch ein wenig daran gewöhnen, dass man hier offentsichtlich etwas länger nachdenkt, bevor man etwas im /s von sich gibt.

Alles in allem allerdings mal ein großes Kompliment an die Aldor-Member und weiter so. Und alle, die meinen, sie hätten bei WoW schon alles erreicht, den kann ich nur empfehlen, sich einen neuen Char auf einem RP-Server zu erstellen und den dann InRolle ohne Gold/Item-Unterstützung zu leveln, wie Euren allerersten Char bei WoW.


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2009)

welche fraktionspielst du da?


----------



## Minøtaurus (8. November 2009)

Das dürfte aber nur auf Aldor der Fall sein, ich bin im Moment auf der Nachtwache... von rp keine spur


----------



## Eofalas (10. November 2009)

Also zunächst: Ich spiele auf Allianz-Seite

Natürlich hab ich auch keinen wirklichen Vergleich mit anderen RP-Servern, aber da ich ja auch Flag-RSP habe, war ich doch erstaunt, wie viele Spieler dieses Addon tatsächlich nutzen. So konnte ich dann auch sehen, dass auf dem Aldor-Server sehr viele Leute sich als Rollenspielanfänger oder Teilzeitrollenspieler "geflagt" haben.

Am meisten fasziniert mich aber die Tatsache, dass man sich auf dem Server auch mal in Ruhe in Sturmwind auf eine Bank setzen und die Chat-Channels verfolgen kann ohne alle 5 Minuten annehmen zu müssen, der Kindergarten hätte heute geschlossen^^. Selbst bei HDRO hab ich mehr Flames im Stadt-Chat gelesen als auf dem Aldor-Server.

Natürlich weiß ich auch nicht, ob es in ganz Azeroth gleich ausschaut, aber zumindest in Sturmwind findet man an jeder zweiten Straßenecke Spieler, die sich im /s über Gott und die WoW-Welt unterhalten. Auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die oft sehr altertümliche Sprachweise vieler RPler wirklich mein Ding ist, lese ich doch immer gern mal mit^^.


----------



## Eofalas (10. November 2009)




----------



## Eofalas (10. November 2009)

Leere Einträge bitte löschen - technische Probleme


----------



## Thalema (12. November 2009)

Hallo Eofalas, 

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Ich bin/war auf der Suche nach einem ernsthaftigeren RP-Server (obwohl ich selbst noch relativer Anfänger in der Materie bin *g* .... aber man wächst ja angeblich an seinen Aufgaben), da ich auf meinem jetzigen Server zwar nette Leute im RP-Bereich, aber wenig bis kaum  RP-Spiel getroffen habe (wenn jemand von "Der Mithrilorden" mir widersprechen will .... bitte und gerne. Ich würde mich über ein Lebenszeichen freuen!). Das hilft mir doch etwas bei der Entscheidung. 

Gruß

Thalema


----------



## Quovenja (12. November 2009)

ein kleines DANKE von einer Aldor-Spielerin^^. 

"Die Aldor" find ich auch prima fürs RP. Aber guck mal so gegen 9 oder 10 Abends in den /2. Da wird zwar auch oft geflamet aber trotzdem alles sehr kreativ und ohne "OMFG du boon, l2p, deine mudda" ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (18. November 2009)

ALDOR IS THE BEST!!!!!!...Sorry musste jetzt sein....


----------



## Eofalas (19. November 2009)

Mir ist grad noch was aufgefallen, was auf dem Aldor-Server eindeutig besser ist als auf meinem PvE-Server - die Namensgebung.

Mal ehrlich, wenn ich abends den Chat auf Durotan lese, komm ich aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus. Was finden die Leute so toll daran, ihre Chars mit völlig sinnfreien Namen wie "Kannnix","Volldepp", usw. auszustatten. Nennt mich altmodisch, aber auch wenn sich immer mehr Leute über die Breitbandeignung von WoW beschweren, ist es denn wirklich so schlimm, sich mal nen Namen auszudenken, der zumindest ein wenig den Eindruck erweckt, er könne aus der WoW-Welt stammen?

Und wo wir grad dabei sind: Auch wenn dieses Forum nicht so ausufernd genutzt wird, wie Beispielsweise das der Allgemeine Diskusionen, so ist mir auch da aufgefallen, dass es im RP-Forum wesentlich weniger Deppen-Gschwätz gibt wie im anderen.

Schade, dass nicht alle Foren so sind, dass man auch mal seine Meinung kund tun kann ohne gleich Power-geflamt zu werden.


----------



## Kiligen (13. Juli 2010)

Eofalas schrieb:


> Mir ist grad noch was aufgefallen, was auf dem Aldor-Server eindeutig besser ist als auf meinem PvE-Server - die Namensgebung.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, wenn ich abends den Chat auf Durotan lese, komm ich aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus. Was finden die Leute so toll daran, ihre Chars mit völlig sinnfreien Namen wie "Kannnix","Volldepp", usw. auszustatten. Nennt mich altmodisch, aber auch wenn sich immer mehr Leute über die Breitbandeignung von WoW beschweren, ist es denn wirklich so schlimm, sich mal nen Namen auszudenken, der zumindest ein wenig den Eindruck erweckt, er könne aus der WoW-Welt stammen?
> 
> ...



Du machst mich glatt Neidisch...... ich überlege auch gerade , ob ich den Wechseln sollte. Den ich meine "Der Rat von Dalaran" bietet mir leider nicht so viel - zum Glück bin ich da erst 13 und nicht höher- 
Aber man muss auch sagen: Dass ich es auch nicht verstehe, was daran so lustig sein soll Gehtoopa, SHADOFIGTER, Stárcrááft oder so zu heißen. In meinem Sinne zeigt ein Name mehr aus , als nur deine Identität, es ist eher ein Glaube, aber davon verstehen leider die meisten Jugendlichen nichts - was ich auch sehr Schade finde, wo ich doch zu denen hinzugezählt werde-.

P.S: Wir könnten ja einmal über etwas Diskutieren wenn Ich den einmal auf den Aldor bin. Ein Rpler würde wohl sagen - zumindest könnte ich mir eine solche Szene vorstellen- :
Seid gegrüßt Wirt, nach meiner anstrengenden Reise suche ich eine bleibe für eine Nacht und ein Getränk um meinen ausgenaugten Körper zu kräftigen. Sehr wohl mein Herr, (nun könnte das Gespräche anfangen) Wisst ihr auch zufällig wo ich einen Schmied finden könnte ? Mein Schwert wurde von einem berstenden Biest zerschmettert und ohne kann ich meine Reise nicht fortfahren .......... etc.
Gute Nacht wünsche ich dir noch und noch ein fröhliches RP


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2010)

Kiligen schrieb:


> [...]


Schonmal auf's Datum des Threads geschaut?


----------

